# [CONF] Come creare una tabella delle partizioni efficiente?

## Cazzantonio

Sono in procinto di ridisegnare la mia tabella delle partizioni ex-novo, spostando il backup della mia gentoo che farò tra poco nelle nuove partizioni

Volevo chiedere consigli su quanto fare grandi determinate partizioni:

L'idea iniziale era di creare un sistema così partizionato:

hde1--->/

hde2--->/home

hde3--->swap

hde4--->extended

hde5--->/temp

hde6--->/usr/portage

hde7--->/var/tmp/portage ???

(forse nella extended ci infilo anche la swap)

le domande sono:

A) Conviene mettere /var/tmp/portage su una partizione separata (magari in reiser 4) ? usare reiserfs4 per /var/tmp/portage può essere considerato insicuro? in caso di corruzione dei dati si perde qualcosa di importante (sempre che non avvenga in fase di compilazione...) considerate che viene usata esclusivamente per la compilazione dei sorgenti...

B) Quanto cresce solitamente /temp in una distibuzione gentoo usata come desktop? quanto merita fare grossa la partizione temp? e nuovamente, comviene / è sicuro  usare reiser4 per tale partizione? La corruzione dei dati in temp può essere un problema?

C) Usare reiser4 per /usr/portage crea problemi che, in caso di corruzione dei file, non possono essere risolti da un emerge sync?

D) Quali sono, a giudizio vostro, altre partizioni per cui può convenire di usare partizioni separate? 

P.S. /boot è già separata ma sta su un'altro hd, questo è il mio hd, l'altro è condiviso con altri utenti, altre distibuzioni e sistemi operativi. Sull'hard disk serial ata però c'è gentoo a fare da padrona   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A) Conviene mettere /var/tmp/portage su una partizione separata (magari in reiser 4) ? usare reiserfs4 per /var/tmp/portage può essere considerato insicuro? in caso di corruzione dei dati si perde qualcosa di importante (sempre che non avvenga in fase di compilazione...) considerate che viene usata esclusivamente per la compilazione dei sorgenti...

 

Conviene di piu' fare una /var separata imho.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> B) Quanto cresce solitamente /temp in una distibuzione gentoo usata come desktop? quanto merita fare grossa la partizione temp?

 

La mia dopo un po' di giorni di uptime e'

```
# du -shc /tmp/

352M    /tmp/

352M    total
```

Io gli ho dedicato 1Gb

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> C) Usare reiser4 per /usr/portage crea problemi che, in caso di corruzione dei file, non possono essere risolti da un emerge sync?

 

Io sempre farei una partizione per /usr. Si comunque se fai una /usr/portage e si corrompe con un emerge sync tutto dovrebbe andare a posto

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> D) Quali sono, a giudizio vostro, altre partizioni per cui può convenire di usare partizioni separate?

 

Ma io ti posso dire come sono le mie

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda6             970M  530M  441M  55% /

/dev/hda7             2.8G  208M  2.6G   8% /var

/dev/hda8             970M  353M  618M  37% /tmp

/dev/hda9              14G  5.7G  8.4G  41% /usr

/dev/hda10            3.3G  390M  2.9G  12% /opt

/dev/hda11             15G   11G  3.7G  75% /home
```

La / e' da 1G perche c'e' la cartella per ccache. La /var cosi per le compilazioni. Con la /opt ho esagerato.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il fatto è che mettere troppe directory su partizioni diverse allunga la procedura di backup...

Di solito preferisco mettere su partizioni separate le cose che non vengono backuppate sullo stesso targizzipone. Preferisco fare frequenti backup che avere dati su partizioni diverse che, se ti si sputtana l'hd invece del fileststem come di solito mi succede, perdi ugualmente

Counque grazie per i consigli   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> hde7--->/var/tmp/portage ???
> 
> 

 

io ho messo in /usr/portage/tmp (da make.conf) e portage su partizione unica.

Per la /tmp esagera pure... considera che "potrebbe" anche essere usata da qualche frontend di mkisofs/cdrecord per metterci le ISO (ad esempio....)

----------

## drakkan

ciao,

secondo me ti conviene mettere /boot e / su partizioni separate o al massimo sulla stessa e poi tutto il resto lo installi in lvm.

L'installazione in lvm ti permette di aumentare e ridurre le partizioni a tuo piacimento, se un giorno aggiungerai un disco puoi distribuire lo spazio del nuovo disco tra la /home e la /usr, ad esempio; allo stesso modo se hai un dual boot con windows e ti accorgi che win ha troppo spazio su disco, puoi ridurre la partizione win e assegnare lo spazio a linux senza creare strani mount point,

drakkan

P.S. se poi devi mettere su un server ed hai due dischi puoi pensare al raid software + lvm

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> secondo me ti conviene mettere /boot e / su partizioni separate o al massimo sulla stessa e poi tutto il resto lo installi in lvm.
> 
> 

 

/boot e / sono già separate, anche se sinceramente l'utilità di farlo è relativa a pochi benefici in situazioni del tutto particolari... (boot di più distro dalla stessa /boot)

Per lvm non saprei... mi fido poco...

Per l'utilizzo che ne faccio preferisco le partiioni tradizionali, tanto non mi capita di cambiare la tabella delle partizioni ogni mese   :Smile: 

Comunque grazie per il consiglio

@randomaza

Ti riferisci a k3b che sa la temp di kde per scrivere le iso?

beh... basta cambiare le opzioni per farlo scrivere su un'altra directory

Non mi va di sprecare troppo spazio che rimarrebbe inutilizzato per il 99% del tempo

Se poi ci sono altri programmi che scrivono un monte (più di un giga) su /temp dimmelo che ci penso su

Al massimo la tengo insieme a / se deve sprecare troppo spazio

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io ho fatto semplicemente (1 hd da 37 e 2 da 77gb)

 *fstab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1                       /boot               ext2       <--- 120mb
> 
> /dev/hda3                       /                      reiserfs     <------ 36gb
> ...

 

tenete conto che avendo FW le mie partizioni di downloads DEVONO essere capienti per forza  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

```
/dev/sda1   /boot      

/dev/sda2   /home   

/dev/sda3   /      

/dev/sda5   /var/tmp   

/dev/sda6   /var/log   

/dev/sda7   /tmp
```

Configurazione usata per un server samba e con la quale mi son trovato molto bene. Credo che la userei anche su un desktop linux only.

La home subito dopo la partizione di boot. Eventualmente considerare la creazione di altre partizioni da usare come archivio per audio e video [magari in fondo al disco]. Ad es. una /home/*user/video in xfs che se la viaggia molto bene con i file grandi quali i file video a 700 MB e oltre. Per i files audio, il normale reiser credo che basti.

/var/tmp subito dopo / dal momento che è dove vengono compilati fisicamente i pacchetti.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ti riferisci a k3b che sa la temp di kde per scrivere le iso?
> 
> beh... basta cambiare le opzioni per farlo scrivere su un'altra directory
> 
> Non mi va di sprecare troppo spazio che rimarrebbe inutilizzato per il 99% del tempo

 

La funzione della /tmp é proprio quella.... spazio che rimane inutilizzato tutto il tempo, ma quando serve c'é... poi ognuno personalizza e sistema come preferisce  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Ti riferisci a k3b che sa la temp di kde per scrivere le iso?
> 
> beh... basta cambiare le opzioni per farlo scrivere su un'altra directory
> 
> Non mi va di sprecare troppo spazio che rimarrebbe inutilizzato per il 99% del tempo 
> ...

 

ok, ma un conto è sprecare un giga... un'altro sprecarne 10  :Wink: 

----------

## luca82

Ciao a tutti,

non avevo visto questo thread e ne avevo creato un altro simile...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240449

siccome devo fare qualcosa di simile, volevo farvi un paio di domande. Lo schema dell'hd (120Gb) è +o- così:

/boot 32Mb (ext2)

swap 2 Gb

/home 16Gb (reiser3)

/Mp3 40Gb (reiser3)

/DivX 40Gb (XFS)

/usr/portage 2Gb (reiser3 o 4) 

/ ~20Gb (reiser3)

con 512mb di ram, 2 Gb per la swap sono troppi?

per la partizione /usr/portage 2Gb sono abbastanza? E' conveniente (in termini di prestazioni) utilizzare reiser4 invece che il 3 per questa?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

a me 2gb per il portage non basta.... io sono a 2.5 gb ormai (ovvio che se fai "pulizia" ogni tanto bastano) metterne 3 o 4 di gb non fa male secondo me

----------

## SilverXXX

Volevo sapere anch'io il vostro parere: ho a disposizione 3 hd: 1 da 20 (hdc), 1 da 40 (hdb) e uno da 80 gb (hda), e pensavo al seguente schema:

/dev/hda1 /boot  100 mb

(nel resto dell'80 gb ci sono windows e partizione di archivio dati)

/dev/hdb2 /home 5 gb

/dev/hdb1 /

il terzo disco pensavo di usarlo solo per swap e tmp

/dev/hdc1 swap 1.5gb (ho 768 di ram)

/dev/hdc2 /tmp 7gb

più una partizione da un paio di gb per il file di paging di windows, e il resto per una partizione di riserva (non si sa mai  :Very Happy:  ).

Cosa ne pensate?

----------

## alemare

che numeri  :Shocked:  ! io sul computer dove ho gentoo ho 7gb in totale... e sull'altro uffi c'è sempre l'altro perchè vogliono 25 per cambiare un modem alla telecom a questo punto lo compro... e li ne ho un po' di più di spazio poi!

----------

## Danilo

Visto che siamo in tema.

Vi sono differenze prestazionali  (con partizioni sono sullo stesso disco) :

1) In base alla sequenza delle partizioni stesse (esempio la hda1 e' + veloce della hda2, ecc)?

2) Le partizioni primarie sono piu' veloci delle estese?

Non ho mai avuto notizie in un senso o nell'altro...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@SilverXXX

Con tutta quella RAM vuoi anche mettere la partizione di swap?  :Smile:  Pensa:

se pensi di provare il suspend to disk potresti creare una part di swap grande %dimensioneRAM+$dimensioneRAMvideo+$10MB.

Se non credi che il suspend to disk ti possa servire io la creerei di soli 300 MB giusto per arrivare al GB tra ram e swap.

Oltre è uno spreco IMHO. Per esperienza personale io ho solo 512 MB e usandolo normalmente l'unico caso in qui ho visto che swappava era magari quando finivo di giocare con UT2004. Per un buon periodo sono andato avanti senza SWAP e non ho mai avuto alcun tipo di problema.

Per un uso normale, credo che la dotazione di RAM che abbia sia più che sufficiente. Sotto l'altro OS ti consiglio di eliminare il file di paging, così obblighi il sistema ad usare la RAM e a non rifugiarsi nel lento HD ad ogni soffio di vento.

Per l'organizzazione dei dischi sarebbe utile sapere le velocità dei 3, o almeno qual è stato l'ordine di acquisto dei 3. Poi se ne riparla.

@Danilo

MHO in caso di HD multipli vale la regola del buonsenso, ossia il sistema lo metto sull'HD più veloce, che spesso è l'HD più recente. Inoltre nella creazione delle partizioni è utile tener conto del fatto che più la partizione è verso la fine del disco, è più "lentamente" i dati verranno letti.

Sulla questione primario/estesa penso pesi solo la lontananza dal centro del disco.

----------

## SilverXXX

@ deadhead: il disco più nuovo è l'80 gb, poi viene il 40 e infine il 20

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Visto che siamo in tema.
> 
> Vi sono differenze prestazionali  (con partizioni sono sullo stesso disco) :
> 
> 1) In base alla sequenza delle partizioni stesse (esempio la hda1 e' + veloce della hda2, ecc)?
> ...

 

Da quanto ne so io le partizioni primarie sono veloci quanto quelle estese, cambia solo il tipo di organizzazione.

Passare ad lvm2 potrebbe aiutare nell'organizzare le partizioni, tuttavia non sono a conoscenza dell'esistenza di eventuali cali prestazionali, anzi, se ti informi dimmelo che potrebbe interessarmi

Magari il posizionamento invece può contare qualcosa (ma niente di misurabile con un cervello umano mediamente reattivo)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> @ deadhead: il disco più nuovo è l'80 gb, poi viene il 40 e infine il 20

 /* a tuo rischio e pericolo, non me ne assumo la responsabilità */

Idee sparse, pescane fuori tu ciò che ti può esser utile.

avendo et win et linux è gioco-forza chei tuoi dati li tieni su una partizione FAT32.

avere una partizione propria per la /home? A che pro?i tuoi dat tanto stanno sulla FAT..

/boot separata da 100 MB, spazio ne hai

/var/tmp e /tmp su partizioni apposta? Se ti interessano discorsi tipo hardening the box, potrebbe interessarti, altrimenti vivi felice e non ci pensar. Entrambe le cartelle sono scrivibili dal mondo, e mentre la prima viene usata mentre compili ogni pacchetto,l'altra è d'appoggio per chi capita

Ipotizzo tu abbia un masterizzatore

se possiamo teniamo linux e l'altro OS su dischi separati.

sotto win niente file di swap, non ce n'è bisogno, la ram basta e win ha la brutta abitudine di ficcar roba in swap quando non ce n'è bisogno

linux gestisce molto meglio lo swap, ma nel tuo caso la RAM è davvero un botto, quindi niente swap. Curiosità cosa lo usi a fare il PC? Cmq se proprio proprio la vuoi falla grande 400Mb. Se invece vuoi provare a smanettar con il suspend to disk, allora falla grande $quantitàRAM+$quantitàRAMvideo+10MB

se hai voglia di smanettare potresti metter la cartella /usr/portage su una partizione separata e provare reiser4 con un kernel che già lo supporta tipo gli MM o i nitro, oppure attendere che entri nel gentoo-dev-sources e quindi riformattare la partizione tenuta per lo scopo. 2 GB se proprio vuoi starci stra-comodo.

/var/log separato, così non rischi di trovarti la root piena di log. Vabbè che con tutto lo spazio che hai  :Very Happy: 

Tirando le somme. hda 80Gb hdb 40 Gb

hda1 /boot [100MB]

hda2 /    [14 GB]

hda3 /usr/portage (oppure /var/log) [in entrambi i casi 2 GB e stai stra comodo]

hda4 estesa

hda5 /var/log [2 GB] (se non hda3)

hda6 /var/tmp [4 GB] (opzionale)

hda7 /tmp [2 GB sparo] (opzionale)

hda8 /mnt/dati_tuoi [20 GB] FAT32

hda9 /mnt/musica [36 GB] FAT32

hda* swap se proprio la vuoi  :Smile: 

hdb1 /mnt/windows [12 Gb] NTFS (se usi videogiochi ovviamente fatti i tuoi conti ed aumenta  :Razz:  )

hdb2 /mnt/film [28 Gb] FAT32 (ottimo FS per file grossi quali film è XFS, peccato solo che win non lo legga  :Very Happy:  )

hdc FREE non hai detto che volevi una partizione libera? hai un intero disco per fare tutte le prove che vuoi  :Smile:   :Exclamation: 

Potresti usarlo per farci il backup o della / di hda, se non addirittura un raid software (ok ,scherzavo, lo so che non sono dischi uguali di ugual velocità etc etc) o degli altri dati o come altra partizione per alti dati... nzomma vedi tu.

Per quanto riguarda l'ordine io metterei i 2 dischi come master dei 2 canali e il masterizzatore come slave del canale primario.

IMHO

----------

## SilverXXX

@ deadhead: inanzitutto, grazie dei consigli e dell'attenzione che mi dai  :Very Happy:  , e da come la metti, mi sembra che effettivamente la tua soluzione sia ottimo. Visto che ci siamo ti chiedo anche un altro paio di cosette: parlando anche in altri forum, alcuni suggerivano di mettere swap, tmp e simili su altri hd; addirittura in una newsletter di gentoo ho letto che alcuni montano /tmp e /var/tmp in tmpfs per aumentare le prestazioni (ma secondo me, qui ci vuole dal gb in su, altrimenti usa la swap e dopo non serve), altri ancora montavano /var/log in tmpfs per diminuire le scritture su disco per risparmiare batterie (era su un portatile). Tu cosa ne pensi?

ps. il computer lo uso per giocare e programmare, e a natale Geforce6800 e doom 3 al massimo dei dettagli  :Very Happy:   è per quello che tengo windows, purtroppo

----------

## Cazzantonio

La mia tabella delle partizioni adesso è la seguente:

hda2---> /boot (132 mb)

hda1,hda4---> spazio da destinare (~40 giga)

hda3---> swap (512 mb)

hde1---> /home (56 gb)

hde2---> /root   (7,7 gb)

hda3---> extended

hda5---> /usr/portage (3 gb)

hda6---> /tmp   (4,1gb)

hda7---> /root/backup (3 gb)

Ed ho spostato  $PORTAGE_TMPDIR da /var/tmp a /tmp

Volevo sapere... siccome in /var/tmp c'è solo

```
ale@casa01 ale $ ls /var/tmp/

kdecache-ale  kdecache-lore  kdecache-mldonkey  kdecache-nene  kdecache-root
```

è possibile secondo voi spostare tutto in /tmp? magari creando un symlink da /var/tmp a /tmp?

è che non vedo il motivo di avere due directory temporanee...

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

deadhead diceva che

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre nella creazione delle partizioni è utile tener conto del fatto che più la partizione è verso la fine del disco, è più "lentamente" i dati verranno letti. 

 

Per quel che ne so io più si è in prossimità della fine del disco è più i dati verranno letti VELOCEMENTE!

Pensateci: 

ad inizio disco (quindi nella zono più interna, vicino al perno), ad esempio, la circonferenza è di 8cm: a 7200rpm mettiamo di leggere a 100 di velocità.

A fine disco, la circonferenza è, sempre per fare un esempio, di 16cm; i giri sono sempre 7200, quindi nello stesso tempo leggerò e-o scriverò a 200, cioè al doppio della velocità.

Non credete?

Magari sbaglio io!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ciao, 

dopo il post sulle vostre impressioni d'uso, volevo sentire l'opinione di qualche gentooista riguardo allo schema di partizionamento che usa e perchè. Attualmente io ho :

hda1 con su windows dimensioni circa 18GB

hda2 partizione FAT32 grande 30GB per archiviare musica e foto

hda3 grande 2.8GB montata su /

hda5 grande 6.2GB montata su /usr

hda6 grande 2GB circa montata su /home

hda7 partizione di swap grande 1GBQuindi ho 12GB riservati a linux su un hd di 60GB, e aggiungo che ho 512MB di RAM.

Avete qualche consiglio da darmi?

----------

## Cazzantonio

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-239684-highlight-partizioni.html

ci sono miliardi di altri topic sull'argomento  :Wink: 

Ti consiglio di continuare su uno di quelli

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Fatto il merge del post di C4RD0Z4[/MOD]

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ok, scusate per il post inutile. Comunque vorrei un consiglio su come partizionare i 12GB di hd che ho a disposizione.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Dipede un po' da quanto spazo hai bisogno e per cosa...

io ti consiglio di fare separate /tmp e /usr/portage per questioni di backup e di ordine generico... puoi anche spostare la PORTAGE_TMPDIR in /tmp in modo da avere tutti i file temporanei (beh.. quasi tutti... rimane /var/tmp) in una sola directory

ovviamente consiglio caldamente di creare una /home separata e sconsiglio, almeno che non ci sia un'effettiva necessità, di creare una /boot separata che secondo me fa solo confusione

Se poi hai necessità di altre partizioni per scopi particolari (tipo una partizione dove salvi i backup, una in xfs dove mettere i film....) questo lo puoi sapere solo te  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Comunque vorrei un consiglio su come partizionare i 12GB di hd che ho a disposizione.

 

Io su un hd cosi farei solo le tre partizioni principali

```
/boot   ext2               20Mb

swap   swap               512Mb (a dipendenza di quanta ram hai)

/root    fs_che_vuoi   il_resto_di_Mb
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Comunque vorrei un consiglio su come partizionare i 12GB di hd che ho a disposizione.

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Scusa, per la mia solita sbadataggine avevo letto 120GB invece di 12GB  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Si, in questo caso il consiglio di fedeliallalinea è il migliore.. anche io ho lo stesso problema (poco spazio) sul portatile e l'ho risolto nello stesso modo, ovvero due sole partizioni:

hda1----> /

hda2----> swap

evitando la /boot sulla cui utilità sono personalmente scettico (ma crearta di pochi mega certo non ti ruba spazio)

Ti consiglio anche di compilare tutto con la cflag -Os, che rispetto a -O2 e -O3 ti consente di creare binari più piccoli e pertanto teoricamente ti salva un po' di spazio... ti conviene anche ripulire periodicamente tutto quello che non ti serve (tra cui anche la cartella /usr/portage/distfiles se non ti interessa conservare i sorgenti e non ti pesa riscaricarli in caso di bisogno)

----------

## C4RD0Z4

sentite una cosa,

nel caso dovessi comprare un' hard disk in cui mettere solo linux, posso trasferire la mia installazione precedente (quella da 12GB), senza problemi di sorta?

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
cp -a
```

e devi ricordarti di aggiornare fstab, grub.conf e quant'altro punti ad un device ben preciso

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Ciao, 

sono sempre io. Dato che voglio installare solo linux sul mio portatile, che ha 40GB di hard disk, che schema di partizionamento mi consigliate? Dai precedenti post, ho trovato questo schema: *Quote:*   

> /boot
> 
> /home
> 
> /
> ...

 ma non so quanto spazio dare. Non mi sono mai trovato a dover utilizzare un hd solo per linux  :Smile:   !  Un'altra cosa: non convereebbe creare anche una partizione per /usr?Last edited by C4RD0Z4 on Mon Mar 14, 2005 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io 40Gb li ho partizionati cosi'

```

/dev/hda6             975M   81M  894M   9% /

/dev/hda7             2.8G  145M  2.7G   6% /var

/dev/hda8             953M   50M  903M   6% /tmp

/dev/hda9              13G  4.2G  8.0G  35% /usr

/dev/hda10            1.2G  549M  596M  48% /opt

/dev/hda11             19G  8.6G  9.9G  47% /home
```

con in piu' la /boot di 20M e la swap di 1024M

----------

## xchris

Come solito vado controtendenza....

io non sono per un frazionamento spinto.

Tenendo conto che io prediligo sempre e ovunque ext3 perche' ai miei dati ci tengo ( :Laughing: ) su un desktop non fraziono molto... anzi

Un frazionamento spinto spesso porta + svantaggi che vantaggi. (soprattutto su HD non capienti)

Per quanto riguarda /tmp c'e' da dire che gli init script la svuotano ogni giorno quindi se uno e' abituato a spegnere il PC di notte non ci sono problemi di accumulo ma solo di utilizzo temporaneo (quali k3b ecc. ecc.)

In gentoo e' una buona idea avere /usr/portage e /var/cache/edb/dep sotto reiser4 per la velocita'....

ma.... mi ripeto... io non voglio neanche un pezzettino di codice di reiser4 nel mio kernel... quindi ...amen.

Se la macchina target fosse un server..bhe allora il discorso cambia e il frazionamento spinto ha un motivo di esistere.

Del tutto e sempre IMHO

Alla luce di queste personali considerazioni io sul mio desktop splitto sempre cosi:

```

lyra UnclePine # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sdb3             32929904  17633828  13623308  57% /

/dev/sdb1                54416      6054     45553  12% /boot

/dev/sda3             33048292  23751308   7618192  76% /home

none                   1037268         8   1037260   1% /tmp

+ 2GB di swap splittati tra 2 hd

+ HD ESTERNO non montato su cui copio ogni notte le cose + importanti

```

Tutto ext3! 

la tmp e' in RAM. (ne ho tanta fisica)

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Riuppo questo post per fare una domanda...

Quali programmi usano /var/tmp sotto gentoo?

Siccome ho /tmp in una partizione separata mi sarebbe piaciuto accorpare tutte le firectory temporanee in una sola.... 

/var/tmp è usata da portage, ma la variabile PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/tmp mi consente di spostarla in /tmp

mi pare che anche kde usi /var/tmp... altri programmi non so....

è possibile configurare il poco kde che ho sull'hd (kile, k3b e le loro dipendenze...) per usare /tmp al posto di /var/tmp?

solitamente qual'è l'utilizzo medio di /var/tmp? (in spazio occupato....)

e infine...

E' possibile con un trucco del genere

```
ln -s /tmp /var/tmp
```

ingannare le applicazioni e far loro usare /tmp al posto di /var/tmp?+

capisco che la domanda è strana ma è un dubbio che ho da diverso tempo....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## n3m0

//EDIT: mi sono appena accorto di aver risposto alla domanda originale un po' troppo in ritardo  :Rolling Eyes:  Beh vorrà dire che forse tornerà utile a qualcun altro -_-

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> D) Quali sono, a giudizio vostro, altre partizioni per cui può convenire di usare partizioni separate?

 

Ti rispondo col mio fstab (ed è quindi una risposta IMHO  :Wink: ): 

```

# root file system

/dev/hda1       /               reiser4         defaults,user_xattr  

# /var partition

/dev/hda10      /var            xfs             defaults 

# /tmp partition

/dev/hda9       /tmp            reiser4 defaults,user_xattr

# /boot partition

/dev/hda11      /boot           ext3    noauto

# swap space

/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw      

# home directories partition

/dev/hda5       /home           xfs        defaults,user_xattr

# misc partition

/dev/hda2       /mnt/down       xfs             users,rw,exec,user_xattr

# misc partition

/dev/hda6       /mnt/load       xfs             users,rw,user_xattr

# PORTAGE DIR

/dev/hda8       /usr/portage/   reiser4         defaults

# DISTFILES DIR

/dev/hda7       /mnt/distfiles  xfs             defaults
```

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A) Conviene mettere /var/tmp/portage su una partizione separata (magari in reiser 4) ?

 

Risposta articolata in due punti: 

1. Io metterei tutto /var in un'unica partizione separata. Anche io all'inizio avevo pensato a questa eventualità, ma poi mi son fatto i miei conti in tasca e ho optato per /var unica.

2. In /var/tmp/portage ci sono le directory dove vengono scompattati i sorgenti e poi compilati. Da test effettuati (dal sottoscritto e da altra gente in rete) reiser4 è un filesystem molto esoso in termini di CPU (per i complessi algoritmi e le "complicate" strutture dati utilizzate); infatti è facile osservare come soprattutto in fase di scrittura l'utilizzo di tale filesystem faccia schizzare la CPU al max. E' per questo che ho preferito usare reiser4 laddove "grosse e/o frequenti scritture" fossero più rare e dove cmq avevo la necessità di memorizzare file piccoli.

Dai vari test è risultato lampante che compilare sorgenti avendo come filesystem "sottostante" reiser4 allunga il tempo di compilazione in maniera più che sensibile (uno dei test: più di 2 minuti in più sul tempo di compilazione di un kernel. Test effettuato sempre sulla stessa partizione, una volta formatta in reiser4 e un'altra in xfs).

Questo dovuto ovviamente dal fatto che "le richieste del kernel sono sempre considerate urgenti" quindi le operazioni per gestire il filesystem utilizzano spesso e (nel caso di reiser4 intensivamente) la CPU, sottraendo tempo di CPU al compilatore.

In conclusione, meglio XFS per quella partizione. 

(XFS a parità di operazione occupava tra il 72%  e il 78% di CPU invece del quasi sempre fisso 99% di reiser4).

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> B) Quanto cresce solitamente /temp in una distibuzione gentoo usata come desktop? quanto merita fare grossa la partizione temp? e nuovamente, comviene / è sicuro  usare reiser4 per tale partizione? La corruzione dei dati in temp può essere un problema?

 

Io ce l'ho ormai da 2 mesi (credo...forse di più) a 1GB e non ho avuto problemi. 

Tieni presente cmq che operazioni come masterizzazione di DVD le faccio "on the fly".

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> C) Usare reiser4 per /usr/portage crea problemi che, in caso di corruzione dei file, non possono essere risolti da un emerge sync?

 

Non mi è chiara la questione.

In ogni caso reiser4 si sta dimostrando molto stabile (tieni presente che il mio isolato è soggetto a salti di corrente elettrica improvvisa e non ho un UPS  :Wink: )

----------

## Cazzantonio

riuppo la mia domanda che sta un post sopra quello di n3m0...

----------

## Benve

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> riuppo la mia domanda che sta un post sopra quello di n3m0...

 

Io proverei con il link. Anche io ho solo portage e kde che usano /var/tmp ma tante applicazioni potrebbero farlo.

PS. facci sapere se funziona

----------

## Cazzantonio

non mi funziona... ma penso sia un problema di permessi

appena ho tempo riprovo

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si! affermo con successo che funziona! :Very Happy:  ù

Via di corsa a riscrivere la tabella delle partizioni  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Quali programmi usano /var/tmp sotto gentoo?

 

in gentoo, principalmente, viene usata da portage

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Siccome ho /tmp in una partizione separata mi sarebbe piaciuto accorpare tutte le firectory temporanee in una sola.... 

 

se ti leggi il documento su Linux FHS (Filesystem Hierarchy Standard) vedi da solo che potresti anche farlo, volendo, ma concettualmente è sbagliato, poiché si tratta di due directory dall'uso simile ma non identico: il contenuto di /var/tmp è indicato come "Temporary files preserved between system reboots". Si tratta sempre di file temporanei, che spesso è possibile cancellare impunemente, ma per il sistema operativo, si tratta di due piani ben distinti di una gerarchia.

non dovrebbero esserci conseguenze apocalittiche, nell'unire le due directories, ma per come la vedo io, questo tipo di modifiche al file system non è mai una buona cosa. Le directories create dal base-system non dovrebbero mai essere modificate. nel tuo cado particolare aspettati che la directory temporanea che sceglierai non verrà più svuotata automaticamente, o che i file spariscano misteriosamente senza dirti nulla...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se ti leggi il documento su Linux FHS (Filesystem Hierarchy Standard) vedi da solo che potresti anche farlo, volendo, ma concettualmente è sbagliato

 

Sono daccordo... solo che uso un'altra directory per PORTAGE_TMPDIR e /var/tmp viene usata (sul mio sistema) solo da quel poco di kde che c'è nel mio pc, ovvero k2b e kile.....

Non sto suggerendo a tutti di unire le due directory di default, solo che nel mio caso mi torna comodo  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

squsate ...

io o un P2 è come capirete in fatto di ram faccio pena... :Embarassed: 

be mi direte aumenta la ram...ma chi à voglia di sprecarci soldi su questa macchina....

be il mio probblema è lo swap....

perche se è giusta ka regola ramx2 capirete  che  non mi viene un granchè 

percio ...o pensato ma non è che posso farne a meno della ram ??

nell senso che io la uso solo per far partire la macchina ma poi mi apoggio solo sulla partizzione....no???

cosi se faccio una partizzione di 20G o uno swap di 20 giga nop???

be in teoria la cosa funziona ..

ma concretamente è una ideea bislacca (o imparato un nuovo temine ... :Cool:   :Cool:  ) è non  so quanto possa funzzionare sta cosa ...

squsate per questo mioo pensiero panzano...solo che ci sto pensando da un bell po ...e non so come fare....... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@rota

non ho capito quasi nulla di quello che hai scritto, ma interpretando il tutto penso che tu voglia mettere semplicemente tanta swap...

se fino ad ora non hai riscontrato problemi (ovvero non hai mai riempito del tutto la swap) non vedo perchè ampliarla

la swap è terribilmente più lenta della ram, quindi privilegiare la swap nei confronti della ram è solo estremamente svantaggioso; se nonostante tutto vuoi cambiare il livello di utilizzo della swap lo puoi fare via /proc/sys/vm/swappiness oppure in /etc/sysctl.conf ma te lo sconsiglio vivamente

----------

## fbcyborg

Propongo un quesito sul partizionamento dell'HD.

Il mio schema di partizionamento prevede anche winsozz:

```
Disk /dev/hda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1953    15687441    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            1954        9964    64348357+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            1954        9243    58556893+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6            9244        9249       48163+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            9250        9312      506016   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda8            9313        9964     5237158+  83  Linux

```

Il problema sta nel fatto che purtroppo quando ho deciso di partizionare l'hd ho lasciato solo 5 gb per gentoo e il resto per "il resto"   :Exclamation: 

Dato che la partizione per root si trova in fondo al disco immagino che siano dolori adesso che voglio ampliare /dev/hda8.

In pratica vorrei diminuire lo spazio nell'ultima partizione ntfs e, traslando indietro tutte le altre, ampliare lo spazio dell'ultima partizione, quella per root.

Cosa mi consigliate?

Se faccio prima con una reinstallazione... ebbene mi posso tranquillamente rassegnare

----------

## Luca89

Forse la via migliore è un bel stage4.

P.S: Ci dovrebbero essere altri topic riguardanti lo stesso argomento, forse era meglio che ti accodavi a quelli.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread

----------

## rota

squsate la mia ignoranzza ...ma lo stage 4 non è il backup ecc ???

----------

## fbcyborg

 *rota wrote:*   

> squsate la mia ignoranzza ...ma lo stage 4 non è il backup ecc ???

 

sì, c'è anche un howto nel forum che lo spiega dettagliatamente...

volevo aspettare ulteriori consigli prima di procedere..

----------

## fbcyborg

Stavo pensando che invece di fare uno stage 4, potrei comunque formattare l'hd e utilizzare i pacchetti binari di tutte le apps che mi servono. Ho scelto di creare un pacchetto binario per ogni tarball estratto e compilato... quindi forse potrei optare per questa scelta... spero di non andare incontro a brutte sorprese!

----------

## Luca89

Puoi anche fare così, ma con lo stage4 ti ritrovi lo stesso tuo sistema così come lo hai lasciato, reinstallando dai pacchetti invece dovrai riconfigurarti tutto e reinstallare ogni applicazione.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Ciao a tutti,

ho aggiunto al mio pc fisso, un bell'harddisk da 200GB. Ho mantenuto, cmq quello da 60GB che avevo prima. Ora però, il nuovo hd è un serial ata; ho dovuto quindi aggiungere anche un bel controller. A parte questo, ora mi ritrovo con uno spazio immenso da gestire. Tenendo presente che uso anche windows ( mio fratello ), e che userò una partizione FAT32 per i dati comuni ( musica, immagini, video ), mi piacerebbe qualche dritta per non sprecare cotanto mostriciattolo.

----------

## fbcyborg

ah, cmq ho provato a ripristinare il sistema seguendo la guida sul wiki, ma non è andato per niente a buon fine.. ho optato per una buona installazione ex-novo da stage1... ora è tutto ok...

----------

## Luca89

Avrai sbagliato qualcosa...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ho aggiunto al mio pc fisso, un bell'harddisk da 200GB. Ho mantenuto, cmq quello da 60GB che avevo prima. Ora però, il nuovo hd è un serial ata; ho dovuto quindi aggiungere anche un bel controller. A parte questo, ora mi ritrovo con uno spazio immenso da gestire. Tenendo presente che uso anche windows ( mio fratello ), e che userò una partizione FAT32 per i dati comuni ( musica, immagini, video ), mi piacerebbe qualche dritta per non sprecare cotanto mostriciattolo.

 

qualche suggerimento?

----------

## gutter

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ho aggiunto al mio pc fisso, un bell'harddisk da 200GB. Ho mantenuto, cmq quello da 60GB che avevo prima. Ora però, il nuovo hd è un serial ata; ho dovuto quindi aggiungere anche un bel controller. A parte questo, ora mi ritrovo con uno spazio immenso da gestire. Tenendo presente che uso anche windows ( mio fratello ), e che userò una partizione FAT32 per i dati comuni ( musica, immagini, video ), mi piacerebbe qualche dritta per non sprecare cotanto mostriciattolo. 
> 
> qualche suggerimento?

 

Se devi archiviarci musica e video e ti serve accedere a questo disco da windows non capisco che suggerimento possiamo darti se non formattare in FAT?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

una domanda. Ho una partizione primaria con windows ed ho intenzione di aggiungere una o più partizioni per i dati in FAT32. Ora, però ho un problema: c'è il limite di 4 partizioni primarie oppure 3 primarie e una estesa ( con dentro quelle logiche ). Però se imposto le 2 di dati come logiche, non rimane spazio per le altre partizioni linux, perchè avrei 1 primaria ( windows, NTFS ), 1 estesa, e altre 2 primarie. Oppure impostando le 2 di dati come primarie, potrei aggiungere solo partizioni logiche per linux: il che non servirebbe a molto, dato che non posso avviare linux ( sbaglio o si può avviare solo da partizioni primarie? ). Allora l'unica soluzione è fare una sola partizione enorme di dati e poi per linux farne una primaria e il resto logiche... Non so se è molto chiaro, ma c'è una soluzione per farli convivere facendo 2 partizioni di fat32 ( l'HD è da 200 GB e avevo intenzione di darne 30 a linux e 140 per le FAT32)???

----------

## Luca89

Linux parte tranquillamente da partizioni logiche, io farei: una primaria per windows, una estesa con all'interno le partizioni per linux, un'altra estesa con all'interno le partizioni per i dati.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

...non credo funzioni. Si può creare una solo partizione estesa al massimo e di conseguenza si possono avere solo 3 partizioni primarie. Quindi o 4 primarie o 3 primarie e 1 estesa ( con dentro le logiche )

----------

## sometimes

ditemi se dico bene.

1) setto $PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/tmp

2) /tmp è montata in RAM

mi compila i pacchetti in RAM un pò come fà ---> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2431674.html

o sbaglio?

----------

## Luca89

Non sbagli   :Smile: 

----------

## newred

Ciao a tutti 

sto preparando un piccolo server casalingo e mi servirebbero alcuni consigli su partizioni e i file sistem..

Le funzioni che dovrà svolgere sono:

-NAS di file tipo mp3 o divx

-Gestione cartelle personali e condivise di utenti win xp di altri pc

-Server ftp saltuario

-client amule/torrent

-(eventualmente) host di un piccolo sito web

--tutto gestibile da altri pc della rete lan

Il pc è precisamente un k6-2 a 500Mhz con 512mb di ram e 2 hd seagate da 120

Ora... come è meglio suddividere lo spazio; inizialmente avrei pensato così

1-100Mb /boot --Raid1   ext2

2-1Gb swap --Raid0

3-40Gb /home --Raid1   ext3

4-5Gb /root --Raid1

5-2Gb /var --Raid1

6-3Gb /usr --Raid1

7-70GB /amule

il resto dello spazio ho pensato di usarlo come archivio e per amule senza usare raid

Cosa ne dite?

Qualche consiglio sui file system?

Qualcuno conosce una guida in cui sono spiegate i vari contenuti delle cartelle di linux....

----------

## bender86

100 mega per /boot sono una follia... Un kernel è grosso qualche mega.

Poi secondo me puoi dedicare molto meno spazio per /, dato che tutti i programmi finiscono in /usr (qualcuno in /opt). A meno che tu non abbia qualche motivo per riempire /root.

----------

## Luca89

@newred Il cross-posting credo sia vietato, continua in questo thread

----------

## newred

Scusate.... avevo notato dopo le date degli ultimi messaggi molto vecchie e credevo che fosse un tread abbandonato...

Non lo farò più... :Embarassed: 

----------

## comio

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> 100 mega per /boot sono una follia... Un kernel è grosso qualche mega.
> 
> Poi secondo me puoi dedicare molto meno spazio per /, dato che tutti i programmi finiscono in /usr (qualcuno in /opt). A meno che tu non abbia qualche motivo per riempire /root.

 

dipende se fai collezione di kernel (come)... credo di avere ancora qualche 2.4 alla vecchia maniera in quella directory eehheheh

(devo pulirla!)

ciao

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *newred wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti 
> 
> sto preparando un piccolo server casalingo e mi servirebbero alcuni consigli su partizioni e i file sistem..
> 
> Le funzioni che dovrà svolgere sono:
> ...

 

Ciao, 

volevo sapere se poi hai sistemato le partizioni. 

Lo chiedo perchè anche io devo risistemare la mia tabella delle partizioni. Dopo che il mio vecchio harddisk da 60GB ( /dev/hdb ) mi aveva lasciato ( una partizione in vfat era diventata di colpo illegibile ), ho deciso di riutilizzarlo. Nel frattempo che tentavo di recuperare il recuperabile, ossia le foto degli ultimi 2anni ( backup questo sconosciuto... ), ho reinstallato tutto ( win + linux ), sull'ultimo harddisk acquistato, 200GB SATA ( /dev/sda ). 

Attualmente questo è il mio schema di partizionamento:

```
Filesystem    Type Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/sda1     ntfs     31G   17G   15G  54% /mnt/win

/dev/sda2     ext2     92M  6,6M   80M   8% /boot

/dev/sda3 reiserfs     20G  8,1G   11G  43% /

/dev/sda6     ext3     15G  4,9G  8,5G  37% /home

/dev/sda7     ext3     62G   25G   35G  42% /mnt/storage1

/dev/sda8     ext3     62G   46G   13G  79% /mnt/storage2
```

Come già detto, ho l'intero /dev/hdb da 60GB da utilizzare.

Tenendo presente che vorrei anche usarlo in futuro come serverino, per fare magari qualche esperimento con Apache, PHP, MySQL e compagnia bella, voi quali partizioni creereste? Quanto spazio per ciascuna di esse?

L'idea era di "riunire" le partizioni di "storage", perchè l'utilità di averne 2 non la vedo più.

Poi pensavo di introdurre una partizione per /var. Il problema è che non avendo mai usato Apache e compagnia bella, non so quali sono quelle directory "critiche" che hanno bisongo di una partizione separata.

Vorrei sapere, dopo la mia brutta esperienza della perdita di una partizione, in che modo potrei effettuare il backup e in che modo dovrei pensare alle partizioni in funzione di esso.

è la prima volta che ho a che fare con 2 dischi, quindi mi sento un po' disorientato...abbiate pietà   :Embarassed: 

Avete qualche consiglio da darmi per partizionare in modo conveniente ed efficente un "serverino"?

Ciao.

Marco.

----------

